# whats more worth it? new 300zx brakes for over $1000 or a 300zx?



## S14240SR (Aug 20, 2004)

new 300 zx brakes for all 4 wheels arent cheap but it this more worth it?Http://www.autotrader.com/fyc/vdp.j...=nissan&distance=300zx&max_price+2000&model=3


----------



## 2Fass240us (Aug 2, 2004)

S14240SR said:


> new 300 zx brakes for all 4 wheels arent cheap but it this more worth it?Http://www.autotrader.com/fyc/vdp.j...=nissan&distance=300zx&max_price+2000&model=3


I would offer $1,500 and pick it up. If you have the time, take the brakes off for yourself, part the rest out, and probably make your money back.


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

get the brakes the rear lsd and the wheels and see what else will swap out. any idea how long he has had it for sale might go lower than 1500 also see how much parts are going for on ebay and see if you could make some money also a junkyard would probally give some money or atleast pick it up free if there is any useable parts left when you are ready to scrap it


----------



## JayLew (Sep 15, 2002)

Dont do it. Also, dont buy new 300ZX brakes, buy used and rebuild them...rebuild kits are like $6.

Actually for the price of new ones, you could buy used, rebuild them, have them powder coated, and install speed bleeders.


----------

